# Mexican food litter theme ideas (silly topic)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

After Leeann's suggestion following my crazy dream, I wanted to ask for puppy name ideas along the lines of Mexican foods before I forget. 

No, I don't have any announcements to make. I just like to keep potential puppy names and litter themes on hand and that one sounded fun. 

So, what are some fun name ideas? And for which gender?

Amanda came up with papusa, but I'm not even familiar with that food. That sounds like a better female name than male. Don't you think?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are Salvadorian and really yummy. Being in LA, I am exposed to some amazing new foods (yes, the scale is showing it!)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pupusa


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You mean like "Taco" and "Fajita" that kind of suggestions?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just no Menudo that is very popular near my house on the weekend and I found out what it was... yikes! Luckily, I found out before I decided to sample!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, no, no! No menudo!

Yes, those are the kinds of ideas, Debbie. I didn't even think of those!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The whole enchilada
Salsa (for a red sable?)
Hot tamale
Chimichanga (I think I like this one-sounds loaded with personality)
Quesadilla


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> The whole enchilada
> Salsa (for a red sable?)


I was just going to say that as well as burrito (buri for short)


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

- Taquito (for the little one in the litter)
- Jose Cuervo
- Mojito
- Salsa Caliente
- Pico (de Gallo)
- Tostada


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well...

Taco is a must! Maybe Havtahava's Taco with extra cheese or Taco salad! hehe

What about "The whole Enchilada"...that's a classic!

Honey Sopapilla (sp?)
Chalupa de Extrodinaire 
Habenero
Nacho
Chimichanga
Refried Beans lol
Margarita (for a girl, of course!)
Fried Ice cream (Isnt' that mexican?)

I'll have to think on it more...or go eat some MEXICAN food, oh..and did I mention that Gucci LOVES Mexican food as much as I do. She would do anything for a taco or nachos. Seriously.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tequilla (boy or girl) 
chorrizo (boy) 
blackbeans (bb for short) 
tomatillo(boy) 

Oh I can't wait for this litter. Yummm


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nacho
Con Queso (that would have been Sancho's name if we had decided to get him!)
Corona
Cuba Libre
Macho


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Love the idea - we thought that cigar names might be a cool litter theme too...
Chili
Jalapeno
Margarita
Charro ( kind of bean)
Mole ( the chocolate sauce for a choc pup???)
Molida
Banderillas


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL Kimberly, this is going to have to be a huge litter!!! or perhaps two.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Or they will have to have middle names too...this is so much fun!

Nacho Con Queso
Agua Con Gas
Arroz Con Pollo...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Well...
> 
> Taco is a must! Maybe Havtahava's Taco with extra cheese or Taco salad! hehe
> 
> What about "The whole Enchilada"...that's a classic!


Oh Kara you crack me up ound:ound:

When my sister got one of her Aussie's she said he looked like a taco with all his coloring so she named him Paco.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dos Equis
Modelo
Frijole
Carnitas
Jalisco (isn't that a soda??)

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This thread is making me hungry (and thirsty). Have to go to Moe's for lunch.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, me too! I think Mexican restaurants across country are going to have an increase in visitors today! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, Leeann! I think Kimberly's kennel name would make the theme SO cute! ound:

PLEASE.....don't start a "Ben and Jerry's" themed name thread. I'm craving Nachos and a taco like crazy right now! lol, I may have to drag DH out for mexican food tonight (even though I am NOT supposed to eat it. lol)

Great....now I'm thinking about Cherry Garcia and Toffee Coffee Ice cream! LOL

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys are great!

I'm going to try to sort through these in a little bit. There are a couple of them that jumped out at me right away. I loved Chimichanga for a spunky little pup, but you can't see personality for several weeks, so we'll just have to hope for the best. Chalupa is really cute, and Tomatillo is another one that drew me to it right away.

I'll be back to try to sort them by gender in a bit.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kimberly,

If you have a CHUBBY pup, you'll have to name it "Nacho Grande" haha. ound:

And what about "Tortilla" or "Hot Tamale"......Huevos Rancheros, Fajita, Guacamole, Carne Asada 

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I love Margarita , tequila and Mojito for sure. Churro(s) comes to mind too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MMmmmmmmm....... Mexican food! :whoo:

How about:

Dulce de Leche (for a cream/white pup)
Biscochito
Churro (maybe for a pudgy guy)
Sopapillas
Jicama
Nopales
Chayote
Annatto (Achiote): These are the bright red seeds that come from a tropical bush that grows in Mexico - great for a red pup!
Frijoles

*Cuban:*

Picadillo
Mojito

And since Kara started it:

My all time fave - *Chunky Monkey*! Maybe for a pudgy, chocolate boy. Yummy!! lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Havtahava my shot of tequilla and call name Patron! Nickname pronounced Roane  Kimberly, if you pick the name do we get the puppy?

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Pepper for a black and white puppy!!!! One Hot Pepper!!!!
Jillee's is One Hot Jillee Pepper!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My daughter just got home from her college class and is loving this idea. 

Kara, I love how you integrated the kennel name!
And Nacho Grande cracks me up!

Marj, I'm going to have to look up some of yours. Jicama? (Yuck! The veggie, not the name)

Amanda, Patron's registered name idea is really cute! Sheesh, just drinks, even tequilas alone, could be a theme.

If you pick the name, do you get a puppy? Why not? This litter could be a long wait.

I still have to go back through some of the other ones up above again. Mole is adorable for a chocolate pup.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Megan, that's a hilarious name! I love it.
I am going to avoid all the pepper names though (habanero, jalepeno, etc.) because my friend Robin (Martha's breeder, and Havanasilks kennel name) has several hot sauces/pepper names in her puppies over the years.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't forget:

Chalupa
Topo Chico
Napolito
Jarritos

I'm sure I can come up with some more that haven't been mentioned if I think about it awhile.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Drinks:
Cafe - coffee
Crema - cream
Leche - milk
Cerveza - beer 
Mezcal (a cruder form of Tequila traditionally served with a worm in the bottle – the worm should be eaten when the bottle is finished!)
Vino - wine
Horchata - rice milk w/sugar & cinnamon (yum!)

Food:
Canela - cinnamon
Mantequilla - butter
Miel - honey 
Galleta - cookie
Cacahuate - peanut
Dulce - candy
Empanada - turnover
Torta - Mexican sandwich
Flauta/Taquito 
Chile Rellenos
Quesadilla 
Flan - custard
Bunuelos - fried, sweet pastry
Chorizo - spicy sausage
Pescado - fish


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Now I am getting hungry!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

***** Modelo - a beer 
Sangria - wine punch 
flan - desert 
yes as far as I know fried ice cream is Mexican .. 
Guacamole 
& then there is the Marachi - the band !!
Ole!! - have fun Kimberly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the drink theme - Sangria, Tequila, Margarita, Mojito, Cervesa, Mezcal. You girls are great coming up with these names. I have to eat more mexican food.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I caved in and ordered Mexican food for dinner tonight. hmmm Nachos!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And there are too many names to go through... but if no one has said it, I think Flan would be a great name for a cream girl! 

Edit: Just noticed that Cosmosmom posted Flan... so I guess I second it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Havtahava my shot of tequilla and call name Patron! Nickname pronounced Roane  Kimberly, if you pick the name do we get the puppy?
> 
> Amanda


I'll take one of each, the shot and the puppy.

Every one has such great names, I am definetly going to have the forum name my next puppy.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oops! Got here too late.....you gals did a great job! Soooo, now that I am ravenous I'll say Adios, Amigos......


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kimberly~~Biscuit's registered name is El Karis Bizcocho del Ano Nuevo.
Bizcocho is the Spanish word for Biscuit, or cookie. 
I would suggest just thumbing through a Spanish dictionary, that's how I found bizcocho.
I'm going to Mexico in December and will surely come up with some other ideas after that trip, speaking Spanish and ordering meals, and will get back to you on this. It's a cute idea for a litter.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> I caved in and ordered Mexican food for dinner tonight. hmmm Nachos!


me toooooo!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

This thread is making me crave enchiladas, chiles rellenos, and a huge margarita!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There is seriously a mexican restaurant right near my house... since I lack the spanish, they have a photo menu for the impaired and Oh my they are good!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Some of the names are repeated in different categories depending on how they hit me at the time of sorting them.

If you see any blatent errors or think there should be changes in categories, let me know.

*Female*
Canela
Chalupa (de Extrodinaire)
Dulce - candy
Empanada
Fajita
Flan
Flauta
Galleta - cookie
Jicama
Mantequilla
Margarita
Molida
Sopapilla (or Honey Sopapilla)
Torta

*Male*
Biscochito
Burrito "burri/buri"
Charro ( kind of bean)
Chorizo 
Churro
Guacamole
Nacho Con Queso
Nacho Grande - chubby pup
Pescado - fish
Picadillo
Pico (de Gallo)
Taco
Tomatillo

*Color-based*
Annatto (Achiote): Bright red seeds from tropical bush that grows in Mexico - red pup
Black beans
Cafe - coffee
Canela - cinnamon
Crema - cream
Dulce de Leche - cream/white pup
Leche - milk
Flan - cream
Mantequilla - butter
Miel - honey 
Mole - chocolate
Salsa - red
Sopapilla - honey

*Other or Gender Neutral*
Agua Con Gas
Arroz Con Pollo
Banderillas
Bunuelos - fried, sweet pastry
Cacahuate - peanut
Carne Asada
Carnitas
Ceviche
Chayote
Chile Rellenos
Chimichanga - loaded with personality
Con Queso 
Cuba Libre
(The whole) Enchilada
Huevos Rancheros
Fried Ice cream 
Frijole
Napalito/Nopales
Pepita
Refried Beans
Quesadilla
Salsa Caliente
(Hot) Tamale
Taquito - small one
Torta
Tortilla
Tostada

*Drinks or Tequilas*
Cafe
Cerveza
Corona
Crema
Dos Equis
Horchata
Jalisco
Jarritos
Jose Quervo
Leche
Margarita
Mezcal
Modelo
Mojito
Patron "Havtahava My Shot of Tequila"
Tequila
Topo Chico 
Vino

*Spicy or Hot*
Chili
Chorizo 
Habenero
Jalapeno
Pepper

*You guys came up with an amazing variety!* I'm really amazed!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys were still posting as I was trying to sort through all of the suggestions!

Amy, that's a great idea. My daughter is fairly fluent in textbook Spanish (four years) so I'll probably snag her Spanish-English Dictionary if I want more, but I think this current list will keep us busy for a couple of litters. 

I definitely wanted Mexican tonight (even told Melissa that I was craving it) but I'm going to hold off until tomorrow. Yum, yum, yum. I did cave and made some guacamole for myself. Hee hee.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly, 
I was telling a Mexican friend about this and she said why are you naming Cuban dogs after Mexican food- name them after Cuban food and she said her vote was for her favorite dish... Mariquita!

Sorry, I had to throw the wrench in there!
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, wrenches are good, so long as they are covered in a verde sauce.

Feel free to tell your friend that I like all sorts of weird themes. I don't know how to jusify coming up with Swedish (Piaget), Japanese (Mikimoto) and Italian (Bvlgari) jewelers either, but I did! Since I did that, I can get a wee bit closer to home and stick to strange dreams. LOL!

By the way, any idea what Mariquita is?
I vote that is a girls name and Mari would be a cute shortened version.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok Kimberly, now all you have to do is come up with a litter (or two or three)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll get busy on that right away, Missy. Do you have any hormone speed up meds?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, if you ever have one named Havtahava Cerveza, my husband will claim him!
(oh, wait, that sounds bad......nope, hubby isn't an alcoholic, just enjoys a good ale )

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, I understand! As soon as I saw your Dos Equis I knew I had to add that to the list.  No Corona for me, but I'll have a Dos Equis and I'll gladly share.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Holy Cow as my Grandpa wpuld say . Give this forum a topic and we just run with it ..
I am so impressed !!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Darn! I just saw this thread and *all* my suggestions are taken! I love Flauta, Taco, Pico (de Gallo), Margarita, and Jose Cuervo. A Mexican themed litter would be cute!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh you guys are making me hungry!! I love these ideas! How about Ceviche? As in Shrimp! Empanadas, or Chorizo? Ummmmm Horchata?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like living in SoCal for over 45 yrs. and having 10 yrs. of Spanish paid off! LOL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Yes, it did, Leslie! You still have to help me with a few that I listed and am not sure what they are. I put notes next to the names, so if you know, feel free to tell me what they are or I can look them up later.

Christy, Ceviche, of course! I've been keeping up with the Top Chef series and someone is always making ceviche. Mmmmm.

Cosmosmom, I was shocked at how many suggestions came out of the topic idea. We have some Latino culinary consumers for sure!

Jeanne, I may ask you for help in putting the names with the puppies when the time comes. That can be your contribution if you'd like.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
Mariquita are plantains that are fried like chips and served with fruit salsa... there is a cuban place near downtown that I went to and I had fried plantains there... MMMM


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

how about the obvious perro=dog (or ice?) napolitos=cactus paddles


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh, OK, Amanda. That sounds good and like a nice dessert or side dish.

I think Cuban is the one culture that isn't very predominant here. We are second in the United States in cultural diversity to only New York City with over 200+ languages spoken in one town (I am pretty sure it is over 230, but I can't find documentation to back that up right now). Yes, I had to look it up, only 172 people registered with the Census as Cuban.

Well, Judith, I don't plan on considering dogs as food, so I'm going to have to leave that idea behind - sorry.  Are napolitos eaten?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I'll attempt to answer your questions as best I can.

You're correct "Macho" is not a food, it means that someone (mainly a male) is very strong and attractive to women.

Napolito is misspelled. It should be nopalito. It is spiced prickly pear cactus shoots (also called nopales, which is also on your list)

Topo Chico is a name brand of carbonated mineral water.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
The next quiz... do you remember the name of that Peruvian punch we had? 

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ It's called Chicha Morada.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, sorry Macho really has nothing to do with food/drinks. Thank you Leslie, for straightening it up! I just put it down cause it rhymed with Nacho. 
Yes, Machos are your typical flirtatious men who think they can have them all. I always think of a dark haired man with an unbuttoned shirt (top buttons) chest hair looking out and a shiny golden necklace. So definitely nothing edible :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've known many a macho guy. That's why I questioned it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I just reread your list. Under "color-based" you have Flan listed as cream, it's not, it is custard. Crema is cream (you have that correct in the list)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, would you not consider flan to be cream or golden colored, especially when you look at the coloring of Havanese? (It was meant more as a color description than an ingredient base in that category.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, I actually was the one that said it would be for a cream Hav as in color. It could also work for a golden Hav... like Kimberly mentioned, it's to do with the color, not what it is.

Kimberly, I keep typing your name as Hillary as I tend to just type what I see and I am looking at your avatar pic. LOL. I always have to go back and delete and type Kimberly. I am such a dork!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I was thinking you thought the definition of flan was cream, not custard. Yes, it totally makes sense to me now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Got it Leslie. I wondered if that is what you were thinking. That makes sense.

Carolina, how's this? I changed my signature just for you!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Kimberly! Now I will hopefully stop typing Hillary all the time. 

Apparently I can get you to do whatever I want... I said I love Hillary's eyes and you put it on your avatar, I said I have a problem writing your name and you put it on your signature.... soooooo... next:

I want a puppy! You must give me one of the puppies from your next litter!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! OK, but let's get through all the wedding stuff first. 
(Maybe she'll forget by then.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, it will interest you to know that I have a GREAT memory and I will remember!

YAY! I'm getting one of Kimberly's puppies!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> YAY! I'm getting one of Kimberly's puppies!!!!!!!


As soon as medical research allows me to have puppies, you can definitely have one, Carolina!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
She picked my pink so does that mean I am getting a girl???

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Kimberly. You can't back down now since I specifically wrote in the first post:



Lina said:


> I want a puppy! You must give me one of the puppies from your next litter!!!!


:croc:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sure Amanda! I think that totally means you should get a girl! Kimberly must supply both of us with puppies! :whoo:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow Kimberly, I hope you have a large litter... you have quite a few names to chose from. I love all the suggestions, it's such a great idea! 

There is one name that I didn't see there and I love for a puppy and was going to use it for my own little one ~ Pepita! Pepita is a pumpkin seed and they are used in Mexican cooking but are also are a healthy snack food. I just love the way it sounds!

Can't wait to see the results and those adorable puppies! 

Lisa


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, I love the idea of using Pepita! I have to go add that. It sounds perfect for a puppy!

I bought some sauce for a recipe and saw it was mostly pepita, but I don't remember the name of the sauce. Maybe it was just Pepita Sauce???


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jeanne, I may ask you for help in putting the names with the puppies when the time comes. That can be your contribution if you'd like.


Oh goody! You *do* realize, though, that I'll have to spend lots and lots of time holding the puppies to help with the naming. :becky:

P.S. Love your new avatar of Hillary's beautiful eye!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> Oh goody! You *do* realize, though, that I'll have to spend lots and lots of time holding the puppies to help with the naming. :becky:


 I'm expecting it! 

And thank you, Jeanne. I love the artsy look of it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> P.S. Love your new avatar of Hillary's beautiful eye!


Did you hear that Kimberly? It means that Amanda and I should DEFINITELY get a puppy each... don't back down now! :suspicious:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- since it is a lot of working placing puppies, and Kimberly will be too tired from raising them, I think we might just want to split the litter in half!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I guess all we need now is a litter. Then what are you two going to do? Hit the airlines for a flight over here?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly it isn't that long of a drive!!! And Dora loves having the convertible top down!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly- You're welcome to hide the puppies at my house. You *know* I can be trusted! (hee, hee). :eyebrows:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick loves to go on the airplane! The white noise puts him right to sleep and then he will have plenty of energy to play with puppies! :whoo:

Amanda, I think splitting the litter in half is an EXCELLENT idea! It will give Kimberly plenty of time off.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, have I mentioned that I am willing to bribe people? hehe.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, you make me smile. 

All I know is that I'm definitely getting Mexican food tonight! Now I just have to decide which restaurant to visit. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne,
Lina will give you one of her puppies... come on she is getting married and will be way too busy for more than one! I am hitting the 5 year mark so I am more stable and less fun!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jeanne, have I mentioned that I am willing to bribe people? hehe.


We're all in such a frenzy, and she doesn't even have a litter! :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sometimes I think I'm crazy. Then I come to the Havanese Forum and realize I'm quite OK. It's _you guys _that are crazy! LOL!

I should have known that talk about a litter theme on a board full of people infected with MHS was a bad idea. :laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey, being MHS crazy is not such a bad thing! Who doesn't love puppies anyway? 

Also, Jeanne, I can totally "slip" you one of the puppies from my half. I'm sure if you don't make a deal with me, Maddie sure will!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Now watch - the next litter will only have two puppies and my daughter will snag one and take it to college with her and Jeanne will snag the other when she comes to match the names to the pups. Then what are you two going to do, Amanda & Carolina?

By the way, I had enchiladas with tomatillo sauce tonight. Yum! It was funny sitting down and looking at the menu and trying to think of dinner instead of how they would fit puppies. My husband was laughing when I told him about this topic.

Leslie, look what I found tonight: Mexican Food Glossary


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ With all that available to you, my work here is finished :drama::laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly you have NO idea what I'm capable of! :spy:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, that smiley is really cute!

Carolina, I'm getting skeered!







Doors locked. Alarm set. Outdoor monitoring turned on.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Kimberly! You can't hide forever! :behindsofa:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Smiley wars!

















And no, ^ he's not a poop eater.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Let the war begin!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!!

And that last one is the best. I suddenly hear "Walk Like An Egyptian" in my head. Maryam, it's an ear worm!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, who doesn't love The Bangles?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

ound:Thanks for the laugh, it has been fun reading this thread,ound: especially after just reading the "other" thread.:crazy:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Oh my! I'm out of breath trying to keep up with you YAKKERS!! Kimberly, you definitely rule as* QUEEN YAKKER OF ALL TIMES !!! 










*...... with Amanda and Lina coming in close at second place. Bbwwaaaaahhhhaaaaaa !! *


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj....
I think I am a jr yakker but I think the next time Kimberly takes Piaget in the ring she must wear that outfit!

AManda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, Amanda, Amanda, you haven't been reading your show books carefully. You aren't supposed to wear anything that draws the eye of the judge... and I think that may be a little tempting.

Howdy Marj!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am also a jr. yakker along with Amanda. And unlike Amanda, I think that Kimberly should wear that outfit EVERY DAY!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay Kimberly, He already has his championship and I would say you would be the most talked about handler for quite a bit. Forget adveritising in TNT- you could wear that and your name would get out MUCH FASTER! How about you just wear it to Euk ???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

:crazy:I don't even know how to respond to you two! :flypig:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

All you have to say is sure and I bet Kara would be willing to help sew it up!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that would be perfect! Kara could sew it up and we could even have Melissa throw in a Havanese Forum pin and Kimberly could be a walking billboard.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Huh? Sew what? LOL Explain!!!!!! I need details!!!!! 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OhHH! You mean that hideous Lime green and Neon Pink DRESS??????? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

Umm..Yeah, I could sew that. I'd be ashamed to show my fellow sewing freinds, but I could do it secretly as not to trash my reputation!!!!! haha.

Kara


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

o.k. i won't have a problem spotting kimberly at euk, she will ahem stand out a little! by the way, has it been decided where we all will meet up?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara will be able to make the dress but who's going to hunt down what look like pink boots. Oh and she'll need the fishnet stockings too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.nextag.com/pink-boots/search-html

We're all set!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't worn any cowboy boots since I was a kid and I think this shade of pink looks great with that dress, so this is my choice: 









Now, I'll have to figure out the right place to wear this exotic combo...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I haven't worn any cowboy boots since I was a kid and I think this shade of pink looks great with that dress, so this is my choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a Strip Club...aHem..I mean "gentlemen's club"?ound:

Who coined that name? Har!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HI Kimberly!  :drama:

You gals are nuttier than I am !!! :crazy: 


And I do mean that in a nice way. :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, you're just a late bloomer.


----------

